# Stock tiger striping?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to tiger stripe my stock, stock is already ruined because of the cut for bolt, thought about using a torch with a piece of steel, kind of leery about burning it, no how to's to be found.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd look a using a black stain. You would have to remove any existing finish in the areas you want it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be that scared to lightly burn it. I do my cedar arrows with a torch.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I think I will try the dark stain first, hands not as steady with a torch, the arrows are beautiful though. Give me something to play with while i wait for the bayo band to come in, shot some cheap federal 150 grain 3006 today, did pretty good till the front band with stacking swivel came loose. 4th shot is where she loosened up. looks like I jerked.....


----------

